# X-Men: The Last Stand



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:3.5stars: 

Well I suppose this is it... The Last Stand is the last in the trilogy. I like X-Men... it's been a fun trilogy for me. If you like X-Men, you should like The Last Stand. Magneto is up to his usual no good and the big battle is waged with a few new mutants in the picture. All of the X-Men movies have had some pretty good special effects and good sound. This one seems to have the best bass, at least to me it does. I was particularly impressed with several scenes... the bridge-drop scene seemed to stand out (I guess that would be the Golden Gate Bridge :huh.


*Spoiler* 



I don't understand why they didn't just use the "cure" on Jean instead of killing her? Maybe an alternate ending? I don't know, it just seems like it would have been a happier ending. While I don't reckon they'll be another X-Men, the Chess game ending did have me wondering. Either way it appears we lost three really good characters.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

:nerd: 

Der I think you need to watch the movie to the very end of the credits ;-)

As for the spoiler lest we forget how easy she can destroy those objects...

~Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

He was close enough to her though... and he could have concealed them until she calmed down. It'a a movie, they could have worked it out better IMO.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Sonnie,

I think this ending was far more dramitic then one you propose...LOL In the end it is was sells the movie.

~Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey... it's only a matter of life and death... :huh:


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

The DTS track has some killer bass!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

The soundtrack between Dolby and dts is indistinguishable to me. I always use Dolby Digital for playback, except dts Laserdiscs.

One thing that I’m playing now is the documentary and goodness the production diaries audio track in some parts is dreadfully distorted!

The rest of the film is just fantastic, when Jean uses her power to left objects within and around the house depth is deep and aggressively dynamic in the LFE.1 with a whooping 115dbc in the centre of the room! At the back of the room it came in at 120dbc, this when the house finally lands which felt like a track hitting the building!










I have to say this was a well crafted and engineered Dolby film mix with an excellent EQ not too bright sounding like some films I have heard in the past, dialogue splendidly recorded using the ADR process, score was full of deep percussion which sounded great when the credits where rolling.


----------

